# The 3996 is gone I believe !



## mmcmdl (Aug 18, 2020)

6 more square feet available in the garage . I have a buyer coming up from Va. tomorrow to pick it up . $ 1200 . Good ? Bad ? It isn't a toy lathe and I supplied him with lots of tooling .  Either way , more room in the garage .


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 18, 2020)

I would give this a thumbs up if I could ! 

Oooh , I can .


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 18, 2020)

Any chance you've got a chuck or backplate that's got a Din 55027 C-5 bayonet mount?


----------



## Aukai (Aug 18, 2020)

Now get some buckets/boxes out, and put them where the lathe was when it moves.... 

I forgot


----------



## graham-xrf (Aug 18, 2020)

Aukai said:


> Now get some buckets/boxes out, and put them where the lathe was when it moves....
> I forgot


We are taking it for granted that you haven't forgotten where to put the $1200


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 18, 2020)

The space got occupied by a 4 foot gang box full of air tools and large electrical tools . They won't be there for long though , yard sale weather is approaching .


----------



## Aukai (Aug 18, 2020)

As long as something that is there is on the way out


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 18, 2020)

It left this evening . Cris ( who is a member ) , brought his buddy Sam up from Richmond Va and the entire transaction took ten minutes . We talked for a awhile and he checked out some other machines . He is safely back into Richmond . All is good  .


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 19, 2020)

Now to get onto the rest of this stuff .


----------



## erikmannie (Aug 19, 2020)

We all wish that we had larger garages. Congratulations on your reclaimed space.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 19, 2020)

UM, the space, it's not there anymore


----------

